# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  κατασκευη linear fm στα 300 WATT

## djpanic

καλησπερα σε ολους.θα ηθελα να ρωτησω υπαρχει καποιο σχεδιο για τετειο ενησχυτη στα 300 βατ τρανζιστορικο?αν ναι πως μπορω να το εκτυποσω και να το παω να μου το βγαλουν σε τυπομενο.αν ειπα χαζομαρα παρακαλω πειτε μου.

----------


## dj kostas

φιλε μου δες το θεμα που ανοιξα ειναι ενα πιο κατω απο αυτο

----------

DIM 66 (09-04-12)

----------


## mikekyrou

φιλε dj kostas και εγω εχω τις ιδιες αποριες με τον djpanic αλλα στο θεμα σου δεν υπαρχουν τετοιες απαντησεις. 
Μπορεις να μου απαντησεις σε αυτο:

Εχω ενα linear που θελω να το φτιαξω αλλα δεν ξερω απο που να ξεκινησω. Εχω το schematic σε pdf αλλα δεν ξερω τι αλλο χρειαζεται για να το παω σε καποιο που τυπωνει πλακετες να μου το τυπωσει.

Ευχαριστω

----------


## dj kostas

ωραια ανεβασε το να το δουμε

----------


## mikekyrou

φιλε το pdf δεν ξερω πως να το ανεβασω αλλα εδω εχω ανεβασει μια φωτο και το κυκλωμα.
http://img815.imageshack.us/img815/3611/bwamp150.jpg
http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/8870/150wpa1.jpg

Εχω πομπο στα 1watt εξοδο και εχω και ενα linear στα 40w  αλλα θελω να τον ανεβασω πιο πανω. και βρηκα αυτον εδω που τον ανεβαζει στα 150w.

----------


## dj kostas

ωραιο το σχεδιο αλλα δυσκολο το βλεπω να φτιαξεις το pcb δεν σου λεει ουτε καν διαστασεις

----------


## mikekyrou

φιλε το εχω σε pdf αλλα δεν ξερω τι πρεπει να κανω για να το τυπωσω. Τι χρειαζομαι αλλο για να το τυπωσω?

----------


## dj kostas

το τυπωμενο αλλα νοιμιζω οτι δεν εχει διαστασεις
γιατι δεν φτιαχνεις αυτο; http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/Ampl...20%28BLX15%29/

h ayto  http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/Ampl...0%28BLF278%29/

----------


## mikekyrou

φιλε αυτα ποση εισοδο χρειαζονται? το exciter μου 1w εχει εξοδο και με αυτο που θελω να φτιαξω το βγαζω στα 150w. Δεν βρηκα πουθενα αλλου περισσοτερο απο 150w στο 1w. Βρηκα ενα που εβγαζε 250 αλλα δεν ειχε αρκετες πληροφοριες και το αφησα. Αν κοιταξεις σε αυτα που μου εστειλες θα δεις οτι θα θελουν 3-4w εισοδο, ισως και περισσοτερο. Αυτο που θελω να φτιαξω βγαζει 150w στο 1w

----------


## dj kostas

αφου λες οτι εχεις ενισχυτη 40 βαττ
βαλτο στα 4 και οδηγησε το 300αρι
αφτο που ανεβασες το εχω μελετησει και εγω αλλα εκτος που μου φενετε δυσκολο σαν κατασκευη δεν εχει της διαστασεις τησ πλακετας αρα πως θα βγαλεις το τυπωμενο;
αν καποιος αλλος γνωριζει της διαστασεις ας μας το γνωστοποιησει.

----------


## mikekyrou

> αφου λες οτι εχεις ενισχυτη 40 βαττ
> βαλτο στα 4 και οδηγησε το 300αρι



φιλε το exciter μου 1w ειναι. Τωρα εχω ενα ενισχυτη ενωμενο με το exciter και ρυθμιζεται μεχρι 50w max. Δεν πολυκαταλαβα τι εννοας, Δηλαδη να ενωσω αλλον ενισχυτη πανω στον ενισχυτη που ηδη εχω?

----------


## dj kostas

τι δεν καταλαβες;
αφου βγαζει 50 βαττ λες το ολο συστημα σου exciter - linear
ρυθμισε το στα 4 βαττ και οδηγησε το 300αρι

----------


## mikekyrou

φιλε πρωτη φορα το ακουω γιαυτο ρωταω. Δηλαδη στην τελικη θα εχω 1 exciter και 2 ενισχυτες?

----------


## dj kostas

ναι ετσι
τωρα που το εκτυπωσα πρεπει να ειναι στις πραγματικες διαστασεις.
αρα βγαλτο σε διαφανεια και καντο σε φοτοεβεσθητη αλλα με 3 διαφανιες η μια πανω στην αλλη γιατι βγενει πολυ αχνα.

----------


## mikekyrou

οκ φιλε ευχαριστω. δεν εχω τυπωσει ποτε πλακετα και δεν γνωριζω τα βηματα..  :Smile:  ακομη ειμαι στο σταδιο της ερευνας..

----------


## dj kostas

γνωμη μου πανε στο φορουμ στο pcb k κουτια κατασκευων και μαθε πως να φτιαχνεις πλακετα δεν ειναι δισκολο κανε και μερικες ισοσ μνα χαλασεισ. ετσι ειναι καλυτερα γιατι θα κατανοησεις καλυτερα το κυκλωμα και θα λιγοστεψεις τις πιθανοτητες να κανεις καποιο λαθος μην πας να στην φτιαξει αλλλος

----------


## mikekyrou

οκ φιλε ευχαριστω

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Τι διαστασεις εχει το τυπωμενο? μηπως στο pdf που εχει μεσα 
εναι σε κανονικες διαστασης?

----------


## mikekyrou

Φιλε αυτα εδω ειναι οτι εχω:

https://rapidshare.com/files/459166282/U_bottom.pdf
https://rapidshare.com/files/459166283/U_sch.pdf
https://rapidshare.com/files/459166284/U_silkscreen.pdf
https://rapidshare.com/files/459166285/U_top.pdf

Απ'οτι βλεπω στα pdf ολα ειναι στο ιδιο μεγεθος. λογικα αυτο ειναι το μεγεθος. Ετσι οπως βλεπεις τα σχεδια πιστευεις θα ειναι δυσκολο να φτιαξω την πλακετα απο την αρχη και να τον κατασκευασω? Ειναι καλυτερα να παρω ενα ετοιμο (σε θεμα χρηματων- βρηκα ενα παρομοιο στα 300W σε καλη τιμη) ? Ποσο θα στοιχισει αυτο περιπου? Επειδη θελω να πειραματιστω και λιγο προτιμο να το φτιαξω αλλα ισως ειναι καλυτερα να το αγορασω. Ετσι και αλλιως θα φτιαξω προστασιες και τετοια μετα αρα θα βρω τροπο να πειραματιστω. Αυτη η κατασκευη ειναι single layer η double? Νομιζω ειναι μονης οψεως αλλα δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι υπαρχουν εξαρτηματα πανω στην πλακετα που μονο στον ενα πολο εχει κυκλωμα.

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

καλησπερα, φιλε μιχαλη τα εχω κι εγω αυτα τα σχεδια, και ομολογω πως μου αρεσε κι εμενα αυτο 
το σχεδιακι και λεω να πειραματιστω κι εγω με αυτο.
ομως δεν ειναι σιγουρο πως στο pdf ειναι η κανονικες διαστασης της πλακετας γιατι απο μια προχειρη εκτυπωση που εκανα
ειδα πως δεν ταιριαζουν σωστα τα υλικα και (ειδικα το τραντζιστορ) ετσι εχω αμφιβολια.
το linear δεν ειναι δυσκολο να το φτιαξεις και γενικα αυτες οι κατασκευες ειναι ευκολες και αξιζει τον κοπο 
να το φτιαξεις μονος σου.
η πλακετα ειναι διπλης οψεως και η κατω πλευρα ειναι -
θα εκτυπωσεις σε layser εκτυπωτη σε απλο γυαλιστερο χαρτι Α4 και μετα θα την σιδερωσης πανω στην πλακετα,
και στη συνεχεια θα την αποχαλκωσης.
μετα αρχιζεις το μονταρισμα.... σιγουρα θα σου κοστιση  ποιο φθηνα απο το να την παρεις ετοιμη.

----------


## mikekyrou

ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια. κοιταξα για τιμες στα τρανζιστορ του αλλα ειναι πανω απο 100euro. Εχω δει αρκετα βιντεο για πλακετες, εχω καταλαβει ενα περιπου πως δουλευει, εχω εκτυπωτη laser αλλα επιεδη οτι δεν εχω το μεγεθος της πλακετας σκευτομαι να προχωρησω. Περιμενω απαντηση απο τον κατασκευαστη της να δω τι θα μου πει σχετικα με το μεγεθος της πλακετας.

----------


## kostas30

Yπαρχουν μοσφετ 48βολτα αρκετα φτηνα που με εισοδο το πολυ 1 βαττ σου δινουν 300 πχ λεω οτι με 85 ευρω βρισκεις  mrf151g  k blf278

----------


## dj kostas

δυσκολο τπ τυπωμενο 1ον το θες καθρεφτησμενο για σιδερομα πραγμα που δεν γινετε απο οσο ξερω με το pdf αν ξερει κανενας τροπο ας μασ το πει . 2ον και καθρεφτισμενο να το εχεις δεν ειναι μαυρο αλλα πρασινο με αποτελεσμα στον λεζερ να βγενει γρι αρα στην αποχαλκοση θα εχεις προβλημα θα φυγουν και οι πιστες. το ιδιο προβλημα θα εχεις και αν το κανεις με φοτοευαισθητη....
δυσκολα να γινει το pcb.....

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

> Yπαρχουν μοσφετ 48βολτα αρκετα φτηνα που με εισοδο το πολυ 1 βαττ σου δινουν 300 πχ λεω οτι με 85 ευρω βρισκεις  mrf151g  k blf278



Δεν νομιζω αυτα τα μοσφετ που αναφερης με 1 βατ εισοδο να σου δινουν 300 εξοδο, καποιο λαθος κανεις.

----------


## moutoulos

... και εμένα λίγα μου φαίνονται, κάνα 3άρι + W είσοδο, νομίζω είναι Οκ.

Επισυνάπτω απο το DataSheet αυτού (MRF151G). Αν και έχει πολύ υψηλότερη απολαβή
στην περιοχή των FM, και πάλι όμως τα 3+ τα θέλει.

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

> ... και εμένα λίγα μου φαίνονται, κάνα 3άρι + W είσοδο, νομίζω είναι Οκ.
> 
> Επισυνάπτω απο το DataSheet αυτού (MRF151G). Αν και έχει πολύ υψηλότερη απολαβή
> στην περιοχή των FM, και πάλι όμως τα 3+ τα θέλει.



Σωστα φιλε γρηγορη, αυτα θελουν εισοδο γυρω στα 3-4 watt για να αποδωσουν την μεγιστη ισχυ εξοδου.

----------


## kostas30

ασε το 151 κ το 278 αυτα θελουν 2-3 βαττ το πολυ εγω σε καποια αλλα αναφερομαι με 26+ db gain

----------


## WIZARD

MRF151G motorola.pdf
*Download MRF151G datasheet from
 Tyco Electronics*


http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/data.../MRF151G.shtml

----------


## The Professor

> MRF151G motorola.pdf
> *Download MRF151G datasheet from
>  Tyco Electronics*
> 
> 
> http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/data.../MRF151G.shtml



Aμαν τι εξαρτημα ειναι αυτο πωωωωωωω διαβασα τα χαρακτιρηστικα του και εφριξα τρελο πραγματακι!!!!! ουτε καν που ξερα οτι υπαρχουν τετοια δυνατα τσιπακια να το πω.

----------


## WIZARD

> Aμαν τι εξαρτημα ειναι αυτο πωωωωωωω διαβασα τα χαρακτιρηστικα του και εφριξα τρελο πραγματακι!!!!! ουτε καν που ξερα οτι υπαρχουν τετοια δυνατα τσιπακια να το πω.



και ομως,υπαρχουν τωρα...

που παλιοτερα ?

μονο με λαμπες εβγαζες , μεγαλη ισχυ

----------


## The Professor

Απ οσο ξερω αμα θες να παιξεις σε μεγαλη ακομα και τεραστια ισχυ πχ ΜW παιρνεις λυχνιες διοτι τρανζιστορ και τσιπακια δεν μπορουν να ανταποκριθουν.Αλλαξανε τα πραματα μηπως ?

----------


## WIZARD

> Απ οσο ξερω αμα θες να παιξεις σε μεγαλη ακομα και τεραστια ισχυ πχ ΜW παιρνεις λυχνιες διοτι τρανζιστορ και τσιπακια δεν μπορουν να ανταποκριθουν.Αλλαξανε τα πραματα μηπως ?



ναι,για ΜW παιρνεις λυχνιες....

----------

